# Glued Tri-Oval at BFG. Grandville, MI



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok, track is up and running. Saturdays are designated as a practice day, although you are welcome to come out and run any day we are open Thursday thru Sunday. (we are closed Monday-Wednesday for the summer.) 

We would like to get a race program going on the oval for 1/24 scale. Thinking Tuesday nights (we would reopen on Tuesdays for this.) Hardbody NASCAR (FCR, H&R, ScaleAuto), 4 inch flexi NASCAR, 4.5 inch flexi NASCAR, wing cars, whatever. Open to suggestions for rules regarding motor, tires, etc. We can start once we have 8 to 10 committed to coming out for a race night and have settled on classes and rules. 

Bottom line, come on out, check out the track, give it a chance and let's see if we can't get a 1/24 program going!!!!!


----------



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

*looks fun*

found rules finally. http://www.usraslots.com/
Congrats on getting the track going!
Seems that many people have stamp steel chassis(flexis are parmas) .
Other manufactors do not like the term flexis! Parma makes fcr chassis. They are very popular too. though no 1 I know has 1.
Seems we should start running stamp steel class with wing bodys and PS s16d,s(ps-2001) The motors are 14.99 dollars and are very powerful. He also has 31.00 c can x12 (ps-3000). We like the ps-2001 better
Then maybe an open class?
Have to see what kind of cars others have? 
Are group of 5 has only stamp steel cars (1 class) And many random parimiter,wire,ect cars (2nd class)
Here s a vid of my new Proslot Perimiter chassis RTR car with group 20 motor.
There just over 100 scoots for his RTR car. His company is local,lets support him. website http://proslot.com/
He (Dan) is a world champion. His stuff is some of the best in the world.




Enjoy cheers

Watch my other vids to see how fast it is!
Noticed this motor may be good too
hawk 6
http://www.shoppscr.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1823


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and, where is this fine establishment?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

alpink said:


> and, where is this fine establishment?





I'm going to take a wild guess and say Grandville, MI


----------



## Satan (Feb 3, 2004)

John, Why don't you get with King Kramer in Grand Ledge and work something out to get common rules,,,, flexi chassis, falcon motor, cot body yada, yada.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Word has it King Kramer will be paying us a visit over the weekend to check things out. Hope to have some discussions and get some things going.


----------



## zgray19 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey guys Thursday night we race at the track, I would love to see some guys ou there. Here is what I have set up and I think it will be the best just to get a program running for cheap.
Parma or champion chasis
Champion can run an aluminum pan
16D motor
Any body for now 
Silicone or rubber tires

Let me know if we can get this class running on thursday night.


----------



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

*sounds fun*

Gonna have to try to make it over there some thursday. Just put a grp20 in this 1. Vid was shot with s16d. It,s faster now. Cannot wait to go to Johns Big track so I can open it up.





cheers


How bout somthing like this to at least get a night going

Hey guys Thursday night we race at the track, I would love to see some guys ou there. Here is what I have set up and I think it will be the best just to get a program running for cheap.
any chasis
any motor
Any body for now 
rubber tires

but whatever

Let me know if we can get this class running on thursday night.


----------



## M40raceway (May 4, 2008)

What are the dimensions of the track? How many people are you getting on the pratice days? I have 4 or 5 parma cars that I haven't used for a while and would like run them again...

Kevin Gobles, Mi


----------



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

*rebuild time*

Just picked up 2 rebuilds (bunch of spurs/pinnions tires ect) from Dan. He only charges like 18 bucks a motor to rebuild. Anyways 1 is a proslot cobalt grp27 the other is a koford x12. Both look mint. Just installed the grp 27 in stamp chassis, wow and wow. They were old motors I had laying around that are like new now. Just some heads up for others. 
Lets get some guys together and do some ripping at Johns. 
PM,call ect when you guys wanna. I have many parts to help old cars out,gears,bodys,tires,ect.
but whatever

Have group of 5 guys that have bunches of cars and controllers.

finally had a chance to check out track.Pretty fun. ran a best 2.0


----------

